# Draw Weight Question



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

So I've learned pretty quickly searching through this section that a large number of the posts are for beginner questions. I saw a lot of good information on draw weight, but after speaking with a few shops, I'm stuck on one fairly important question I keep getting different answers on.

Being a total noob, I'm curious as to a draw weight for my purchase. I've shot a bunch of different bows and narrowed it down to a couple, but I'm stuck between choosing a 50-60 and 60-70 lb draw weight. I found I could get a bow drawn at 60 lb with keeping a straight bow arm, but with a bit of struggle and terrible form. I lasted about 5 shots at that weight before I called it a day.

In selecting a bow, I've had a couple guys tell me to absolutely get a 60-70 and I should be able to work my way up in no time (especially where I'm pulling 60 having never really shot a bow). I've also had another couple guys tell me just to stick with the 50-60 range.

I don't plan to start hunting archery until next year to give me plenty of time in my bow selection and to become confident in my shot. I would like to work up to 65 pounds at least, but only because it sounds good and for no other practical reason.

So what would you recommend? Would you recommend sticking with a 50-60 and start honing in my skill, or would it be better to go with a 60-70 and struggle with my draw for a bit while I work up my strength over the next year?

Thanks for any suggestions you have.


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

I am far from an expert, but I think its much more important to develop good form with a bow that you are comfortable with than it is to have a heavy draw weight you cant control. A well placed arrow from a lower poundage is going to kill an animal a lot faster than a poor or missed shot from a screamer. 

Again, just my opinion...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My .02 though I don't know if is worth even that.
You should be able to easily draw your bow under any condition or position. Movement is what gives you away. Too many people I see reach for the sky or turn their head or some other motion when drawing a heavy bow.
I would guess any modern compound bow in the 50-60 range with the proper arrow and head will kill anything in North America if you hit it right.
If you are going to start out on elephants please feel free to disregard any of the above.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

There is not an animal in Utah that can't be harvested with a well placed sharp Broadhead out of a 55 lb Bow.Wheel Bow or Recurve or Long Bow. Just don't over bow yourself so you arch your back just to draw the bow. See that all the time in young hunters. I've shot 55 to 58 lbs my entire 54 years of Archery Hunting.Relax,,, Enjoy,,,Most Fun a person can have with their clothes on )))------------------>


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

I've blown through a moose at 53 yards with a moderate set up, 280 fps, 425 gr arrow at 60 lbs. You'll shoot better and in extreme weather after sitting 4 hours in snow and sleet you'll be glad your at 60 lbs.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I tried bow hunting for a couple years and struggled with the dilemma that you are experiencing - my draw length is 28" and I was sure I needed to pull back a certain weight, and use certain weight arrows so that I could reach the recommended ft./lbs. rating to shoot Rage expandable broadheads - man, their marketing department almost got all my money! 

Luckily I have a really close friend that had been bow hunting his entire life, and has been very successful at it. His draw length is 26" and he shoots 55 pounds. When I asked him why he didn't pull more weight, he told me that he likes being able to draw smoothly without reaching for the sky, along with some other things.

Whenever I find myself overthinking fps importance, kinetic energy hooplah, I remember that the native americans didn't shoot a 2 blade expandable or a bow that shot a FMJ at 340 fps and they still survived!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Most folks are over-bowed. In the last three years, I've shot a deer and a bear with a 58 lb. bow--the arrow blew through both of them. Then again, I'm 5'10" and 150 lbs. If you're a big, strong guy you'd probably be fine with the 60-70#. Another thing to consider, bows are built to perform best at max (or close to max) draw weight. 

A couple of manufactures (like Prime) build a 55-65 lb. range bow. Maybe that's the sweet spot for you.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

AF am with you on this. I may be 70 years old 5 ft 11 inches 236lbs. Am super strong for an old fart.. Very strong when I first started Archery Hunting. 46 lb Mercury Hunter Recurve Bow 3x3 harvest just a mile above the Zoo.When I first hit the Buck I thought the arrow bounced off, It was a Crazy moment.Then I realized the wood shaft with a Bear Razor. (Which I Still Shoot) went right through him..Love to buy a Prime. Shot one great Bow..But when you don't draw a tag whats the use at my age, I'll just keep plunkin the Recurve in the target in the back yard, no stinking tag needed for that.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I like what PBH had to say about 70 lb bows. Aren't they for dedicated hunter guys that decide they will just pick up a bow and hunt around a little before the rifle hunt? Get a 60 lb bow and you will be fine. I have a 60-70 lb bow, but my next one will be 50-60 lbs. The guys telling you that you NEED a 70 lb bow are tards.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The 70 lb bow folks are also the one that are taking those 100 yard shots. 

As was mentioned get a 50-60 lb one and learn how to shoot it and you will do just fine.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'll echo everything that's already been said. I am a big guy. I started with a 32" draw length and 70 pound draw weight. I could pull the bow fine but with that length and weight I had all kinds of issues finding an arrow stiff enough to fly well. I finally dropped my length one inch and my weight by ten pounds. My accuracy increased drastically. Part of that was finally having the correct spine in my arrows but I also noticed that I was much more comfortable during my draw and at full draw. I can hold that weight forever and stay smooth and steady. 

The one thing that will stay true through all of your questions is that form trumps everything. Good form beats heavy draw, good shot placement makes broadhead selection almost a moot point, and good habits beat all the last-minute training in the world. Find what's comfortable and what's accurate for you.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the insane amount of help here. I'll definitely take your advice and of course find what suits me best.

For what it's worth, it was a guy from Cabela's and a guy from Sportsmans telling me I absolutely should go with a 60-70. The Wilde Arrow employee (I think his name was Kevin?) was the one telling me I'd likely be better off with a 50-60.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I shot 70 lbs for more than 20 years. I am a 6'0" tall guy with plenty of strength. 2 years ago when I turned 60, I decided 70 was too much for me anymore, so I am now shooting 65 lbs with one bow and 62 lbs with the other. They used to say if you can't draw the bow while sitting, then you are over bowed. You should also hold the bow out front in the shooting position and be able to draw back without any weird contortions. I have to call BS on the comment that it is the 70 lb crew that is shooting the extremely long shots. Most of the guys I shoot with shoot 70 lbs and none of them are long shot guys. I have seen low poundage guys, including recurve guys shoot extreme long distances. No one group of people has a corner on the foolishness market. Best advise I can give is shoot the heaviest poundage you can shoot comfortably and accurately. That is going to vary from bow to bow. Shoot a bunch of different bows and you will see what I mean. My 65 lb bow draws smoother and easier than my 62 lb bow.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Know the Guys at Wilde Arrow. GREAT Guys. He is pointing you in the proper direction.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have bought alot of bow from wilde arrow and you cant go wrong. I do shoot 60lbs at a 29 inch draw and enjoy it. I can shoot a 70lb bow but the 60lbs is all you will need plus some. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm 43, 6'3 245lbs and spend 4-5 hours a week in the gym. I've only been into archery going on 3 years and currently have my bow set at 70lbs. However, after blowing through my deer last year at 56 yards, I'm seriously considering dropping down to 65lbs or maybe even 60lbs considering my max pin is 60 yards anyways. I like to shoot a lot and at 70lbs I can only put 60-80 arrows down range before I start to fatigue. Not to mention even with the 80% let off my bow has, if I had to hold for a long time (90 seconds +) I'm not sure I could. If I were to do it all over again I would still go with a 60-70lb bow, but I doubt I would be any higher than 65lbs.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

The guys at the box office stores hang out with the wrong crowd. Shoot what you're comfortable with, most bows perform best anyway when maxed out and a 50-60 lb bow would likely be 62ish maxed out.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Most guys are shooting so much more bow than is necessary it is silly. Here's something to put things in perspective for you. My wife has a 26 inch draw length and pulls 50 lbs. This setup delivers a 360 grain arrow at about 220 fps for a whopping 37 ft. lbs. of ke. She shot this light setup at a 170 class buck at about 45 yards and the arrow went in one side of the rib cage and right out the other side. How much more bow do you really need? What are guys with 70 lb. bows and 29 inch draw lengths trying to accomplish? Seeing how far they can bury the arrow into the dirt after it passes through?


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Well. Got my E Mail from the DWR No STINKING tag this year!So at age 71. and to wait maybe another year or so. Hell with this draw for a General Season Archery Tag!!.. At my age why wait? I'll pay for the tag>. just don't make me wait until my Obit shows up in the paper. Consider it a not so Youthful old Man Tag,.Let me buy one of the left over youth tags.. Oh I'll still shoot my Bow,bad shoulders and all..I didn't like it when they made the change to draw for Archery Tags, Now,, I HATE IT..54 years doing my favorite thing.. hunting southern Utah Mule Deer.Been a wonderful run. ..Just happy I don't have to draw a tag for Memories))-------------> I'Am Out Fudd:grin:


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Start hunting elk. Its an OTC archery tag. 

Hunt with what you can comfortably make a shot with and that will kill the animal. It's that easy.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

bow_dude said:


> They used to say if you can't draw the bow while sitting, then you are over bowed. You should also hold the bow out front in the shooting position and be able to draw back without any weird contortions.


Yep.
Try shooting from a low chair in a ground blind and you'll find out REAL fast if you have an appropriate draw weight and good form.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I once read Ted Nugent still only shoots a 45lb bow, he never felt the need for more and at 45lbs, it super easy to shoot.


-DallanC


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I have to agree about the 50-60lb bows. The more I shoot my new bow with less weight, the more I have liked it. I found I am more accurate and I can practice longer while maintaining form.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, my next bow will be a 50-60lb adjustable. My current 60-70 is too much for me to shoot very much reliably.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

My NoCam is set at 63lbs right now and have been thinking about going up a couple of pounds. But the more I research and read these comments, I am seriously thinking of going the other direction, down to an even 60.
It is amazing what just a couple of pounds make in draw effort.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My fast-cam antelope bow is set at 68# and my smooth-cam elk/deer bow is 62#.

.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> Another thing to consider, bows are built to perform best at max (or close to max) draw weight.


Complete wise tale

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've seen kids blow through deer up to 40 yards away shooting 40 lb bows with draw length as short as 22". 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

swbuckmaster said:


> I've seen kids blow through deer up to 40 yards away shooting 40 lb bows with draw length as short as 22".
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I agree, bows now days are so much more efficient than they were 10-20 years ago. 40 is the new 50.


----------

